# problema EMERGE con PROXY PROTETTO DA PASSWORD[RISOLTO]

## 102376

ciao a tutti, questo è il mio problema, non riesco a fare l emerge di nessun pacchetto perchè sono sotto PROXY con password, mi spiego meglio!! la porta aperta è solo quella di internet, e per accedervi devo inserire una password ed username, noto che se non inserisco la password mi da un errore di connesione!! e mi dice che è un ISA.server!!! esiste qualcosa o settaggi da inserire nel make.conf???? :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

OT: non apro un nuovo topic per questo!! sono passato a gnome da poco e volevo sapere se era possibile abilitare trasparenze come in kde 3.4!!!

magari se mi pastate un url.... poi mi arrangio, 

grazie in anticipo

edit by randomaze: ho ripulito il thread dai vari insulti che si erano generati....Last edited by 102376 on Thu May 19, 2005 5:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dr.Dran

beh sei sotto un proxy, guarda sulla guida di gentoo, dovrebbe esserci scritto come fare a connettersi ed a eseguire aggiornamenti dietro un server proxy.  :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Se sei all'interno di un'area protetta da un firewall che non permette di utilizzare rsync, si può usare emerge-webrsync che scaricherà ed installerà un'istantanea del Portage attraverso una normale connessione HTTP. 

~# emerge-webrsync

Per poi usare emerge in una rete protetta da un firewall; occorre modificare le impostazioni di PROXY in /etc/make.conf. 

Se non dovesse funzionare, edita /etc/wget/wgetrc e modifica appropriatamente http_proxy e ftp_proxy.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> la porta aperta è solo quella di internet

 

Scusa qual'è la "porta di internet"  :Shocked: 

Intendi la porta 80 (la porta http) ?  :Shocked:  Guarda che internet accetta tutte le porte dalla 1 alla 65536 (2^16)  :Wink: 

----------

## rakim

```
export http_proxy="http://utente:password@ipproxy:porta"

emerge-webrsync
```

Così dovrebbe funzionare!

EDIT: Se poi, non hai voglia di scrivere export bla bla bla... ogni volta che apri una shell da root, puoi metterlo nel tuo .bashrc

Con un qualsiasi editor di testo, apri il tuo bashrc, che si trova in /root/.bashrc (se non c'è, crealo!) e scrivici all'interno 

```
export http_proxy="http://utente:password@ipproxy:porta"
```

Infine salva il tutto!

----------

## 102376

questo serve per fare il sync!!! 

```
export http_proxy="http://utente:password@ipproxy:porta"

emerge-webrsync
```

ma per fare l emerge di un pacchetto, devo settare le variabili in make.conf , ma posso anche mettere le password??? se si come??

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Intendi la porta 80 (la porta http) ?  Guarda che internet accetta tutte le porte dalla 1 alla 65536 (2^16) 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## 5p4wN

questo 3d capita a fagiuolo....proprio ora stavo cercando di syncare sotto proxy....benedetto forum  :Smile: 

----------

## rakim

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma per fare l emerge di un pacchetto, devo settare le variabili in make.conf , ma posso anche mettere le password??? se si come??

 

Io faccio l'emerge dei singoli pacchetti allo stesso modo!

Per il sync tu utilizzi emerge-webrsync perché non puoi utilizzare la porta ftp!

la variabile di ambiente $http_proxy la setti in modo tale che emerge la legga e si comporti di conseguenza!

qundi

```
# emerge <nomepacchetto>
```

funziona allo stesso modo di

```
# emerge-webrsync
```

Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se ho capito bene lui ha un proxy con autenticazione da pagina web in un dominio NTLM.

se non si autentica non passa neanche sulla porta 80, quindi webrsync non funzionerebbe a prescindere.. 

in questi casi gli servirebbe un callback proxy.. ma la cosa diventa difficile.

in ogni caso, se hai un'autenticazione di questo tipo, abb. strong e di certo non sei in un contesto casalingo, quindi sei o in un'azienda o in un ente, se non hai  le credenziali per accedere significa che non sei autorizzato a usare le risorse della rete, per cui e' inutile continuare questa discussione.

----------

## 102376

io abito in collegio per motivi universitari!!! per accedere ad internet devo inserire pasword e username! non voglio violare nessun sistema ! ti spiego con il browser esce una maschera dove inserire pass e user, con un altro prg (tipo emerge) non esce nulla di questo tipo!!! quindi non riesco ad autentificarmi!! non posso inserire nel make.conf la password del proxy????

o spiegatemi come fare un callback proxy!!!

e poi non ho capito perche` la discussione deve finire qua!!! non voglio fare nulla di male !!!!

in oltre parli di credenziali............e menate varie!!! se posso accedere ad internet con il browser potro farlo anche con  altri programmi!!!!!

 *Quote:*   

> significa che non sei autorizzato a usare le risorse della rete

  invece se leggessi bene ti ho detto che tramite browser posso accedere ad internet

----------

## 102376

PER LA PRECISIONE : l username e la password, come ogni studente del collegio , mi sono gia state fornite!!!! 

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Apetrini

Mi sembra strano comunque che un sistema evoluto come il portage di Gentoo non abbia concepito la possibilita che qualcuno sia dietro un proxy  con un autenticazione!!!!  :Confused: 

.. eppure ...sembra che qui il porblema non si risolva!!

Non capisco....

----------

## Apetrini

Non vorrei sembrare scortese, ma forse stiamo andanto un po` OT.

E da un po` di tempo che mi sono chiesto come fare per usare emerge sotto proxy con la password....e non sono ancora riuscito a trovare la soluzione....! 

Mi sembra strano che qualcuno non ci abbia mai pensato...!

Se a emerge non si riesce specificare la password mi tocca farmi dire da dove scarica il file in questione per poi aprire firefox , scaricarlo e poi metterlo nella cartella giusta  e rilanciare emerge.

E` chiaro che se lo dovessi fare per un pacchetto che ha 20 dipendenze divento matto!

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Non vorrei sembrare scortese, ma forse stiamo andanto un po` OT.

 

Si, appena possibile facciamo pulizia.

 *Quote:*   

> E da un po` di tempo che mi sono chiesto come fare per usare emerge sotto proxy con la password....e non sono ancora riuscito a trovare la soluzione....!

 

per dare la password a wget dovresti riuscirci sistemando il .wgetrc di root... hai provato?

----------

## usbanomanias

Prova con ntlmaps e fammi sapere  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ntlmaps/ntlmaps-0.9.9.tar.gz?download

In pratica è un server proxy che si installa in locale sulla tua macchina e va ad interagire con un ISA Server fornendogli le credenziali (user e password che dovrai preventivamente scrivere sul file di configurazione).Non è difficile da installare,funziona col semplice python che è presente di default su quasi tutte le distro...

Per curiosità in che città studi? Per caso Padova?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

i troll non li prendo manco in considerazione. 

tornando a noi,  se il proxy e' un server proxy appunto, 

 *Quote:*   

>       http_proxy ftp_proxy = [host:port]
> 
>               These vars are used if the sources must be downloaded from the internet by wget(1).  They are only required if you use a proxy server for internet access.

 

quindi metti nel make.conf:

```
username:password@hostname_proxy
```

se il server non e' un proxy, come penso, ma ti ci autentichi solo, basterebbe un

```
wget -O /dev/null http://username:password@host_proxy
```

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *usbanomanias wrote:*   

> Prova con ntlmaps e fammi sapere  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ntlmaps/ntlmaps-0.9.9.tar.gz?download
> 
> 

 

e' in portage.

----------

## 102376

 *Quote:*   

> Error parsing proxy URL : Unsupported scheme.

 

questo è l errore che mi da inserendo passw:username@url.it

ma  *Quote:*   

> wget -O /dev/null http://username:password@host_proxy

  dove devo inserirlo???

----------

## 102376

ho risolto con questo ntlmaps!!!! mitici ragazzi !!! ho seguito le indicazioni della guida di questo programma e ok !!!! ho inserito nel make.conf come proxy 127.0.0.1:port

----------

